# Sugarplum after her first professional grooming



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi all. Here is the picture I’ve been promising forever. Sugarplum had an appointment at the vet today followed by a grooming appointment. All of her shots are up to date, and she is healthy! The first time I took her to the vet was a week after I adopted her. At that time, they said she was otherwise healthy except that she needed her teeth cleaned very badly and that she could maybe stand to gain a half pound to a pound as her ribs could be felt but not seen. Well today, she was eight pounds and last visit she was 7.3, so she’s thriving! And her tear stains are still gone. As some of you may also know, I had been grooming her myself because she doesn’t tolerate it well. I had no other choice this time because she is so guarded of her legs, I can’t cut the hair there or clip her nails. Every girl deserves to be spoiled and pampered at least once in her lifetime, doesn’t she? Just look at her now.


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh what sweetness! She is certainly a different dog from when you rescued her! Bless you for all you have done for her. I love seeing her updates! Always makes me smile. Congrats on no tear stains! I'm still fighting that with Bardie.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sugarplum looks absolutely adorable!! Glad to hear that she is doing so well and it really shows that she is loved and truly taken care of my you!!


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks to both of you. She is certainly loved. And Janlee, like Snuggle’s mom’s Chrissy, Sugarplum’s tear stains resolved after she had all of the rotten teeth extracted a year ago. 17 of them. She has eight remaining. I’m also going to e-mail the pic to shelter in which I adopted her from. I haven’t emailed them in a long time, but I used to send them occasional updates.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

You’ve done an amazing job caring for Sugarplum. She looks beautiful ❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She looks adorable.


----------



## Annette & Dolly (Jan 17, 2021)

What a darling🐶


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

What a cutie pie!! Great shot!!!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

She looks amazing and happy!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

crazylady said:


> Hi all. Here is the picture I’ve been promising forever. Sugarplum had an appointment at the vet today followed by a grooming appointment. All of her shots are up to date, and she is healthy! The first time I took her to the vet was a week after I adopted her. At that time, they said she was otherwise healthy except that she needed her teeth cleaned very badly and that she could maybe stand to gain a half pound to a pound as her ribs could be felt but not seen. Well today, she was eight pounds and last visit she was 7.3, so she’s thriving! And her tear stains are still gone. As some of you may also know, I had been grooming her myself because she doesn’t tolerate it well. I had no other choice this time because she is so guarded of her legs, I can’t cut the hair there or clip her nails. Every girl deserves to be spoiled and pampered at least once in her lifetime, doesn’t she? Just look at her now.
> View attachment 275424


You're a good mom. She looks beautiful. She's gained a healthy weight. And she's looking at you adoringly. 
Lainie and Whisper


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

What a beauty!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Crazylady
Have you heard back yet from Sugarplums shelter as to who will be selected as their spokesperson? Sugarplum has my vote! She would be such an amazing representation as to what a loving home and a lot of care can do for a shelter pup. I will be watching for an update and fingers crossed for sweet & adorable Sugarplum! 🎀💗
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

crazylady said:


> Hi all. Here is the picture I’ve been promising forever. Sugarplum had an appointment at the vet today followed by a grooming appointment. All of her shots are up to date, and she is healthy! The first time I took her to the vet was a week after I adopted her. At that time, they said she was otherwise healthy except that she needed her teeth cleaned very badly and that she could maybe stand to gain a half pound to a pound as her ribs could be felt but not seen. Well today, she was eight pounds and last visit she was 7.3, so she’s thriving! And her tear stains are still gone. As some of you may also know, I had been grooming her myself because she doesn’t tolerate it well. I had no other choice this time because she is so guarded of her legs, I can’t cut the hair there or clip her nails. Every girl deserves to be spoiled and pampered at least once in her lifetime, doesn’t she? Just look at her now.
> View attachment 275424


She is one pretty lady!! Love the way she looks straight at you as you take the pix! 

Lainie


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Crazylady
> Have you heard back yet from Sugarplums shelter as to who will be selected as their spokesperson? Sugarplum has my vote! She would be such an amazing representation as to what a loving home and a lot of care can do for a shelter pup. I will be watching for an update and fingers crossed for sweet & adorable Sugarplum! 🎀💗
> 🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

No Paulann unfortunately I haven’t heard from them. Several weeks ago I emailed the PR man, he said they were still interested in interviewing me and featuring her for a follow up success story for their newsletter, he also cc’d another person but I haven’t heard anything 😞. (For others who may not know what I’m talking about, I pm’d a few of the SM members who are some of Sugarplum’s biggest fans ( those who have commented to me that they love hearing about her transition from a puppy mill dog to a pet dog) that I emailed the shelter the above pic along with a good progress report. They replied back, happy to know and see how well she was doing, and stated they were interested in interviewing me and featuring Sugarplum for a follow up story, but I never got a reply back.)


----------

